# Just Another Cheeseburger Fatty



## GaryHibbert (Sep 25, 2016)

*Just Another Cheeseburger Fatty*

*******Edited to get the pics to show up*****

Miss Linda had never eaten a fatty before, so I decided to make one for her.  Since we have quite different tastes when it comes to spices, I made two—one for each of us.

I started out with 1 lb of ground pork and 1 lb of 85/15 ground beef, mixing the two meats together into two 50/50 portions to be individually spiced.  Each fatty was spiced with salt, pepper, garlic, chili powder, and cumin—mine had extra pepper, chili powder, and Cajun seasoning.  The fatties went into zip lock bags, and were put in the fridge. 

After a couple of hours in the fridge, the fatties were removed from the bags and laid out on the counter.  For filling, I added chopped tomato, fresh mushrooms, diced extra old cheddar cheese, and sliced garlic dill pickles.  Miss Linda got some diced yellow pepper, and me some diced smoked jalapenos.













20160908_161913.jpg



__ GaryHibbert
__ Sep 25, 2016






After rolling the fatties and sealing the ends, they were covered in plastic wrap and put back in the fridge for a couple more hours.  Once again, it seems I used too much filling and could barely get them rolled.  Looks like I’ll have to find some larger bags and roll the meat out thinner, ‘cause it’s highly unlikely that I’ll cut back on the quantity of filling.













20160908_163055.jpg



__ GaryHibbert
__ Sep 25, 2016






OK.  Time for the bacon weave--first Miss Linda’s.  I was quite pleased with the weave, except for one stray slice of bacon.  I’m not too sure how that happened.  Now mine.  Well it didn’t take long to realise that 1 pound of bacon is *simply not enough* to do two fatties, so the best I can say about mine is that it was “covered” with bacon.  Oh well, at least Miss Linda’s looked good.













20160908_165315.jpg



__ GaryHibbert
__ Sep 25, 2016






After preheating the MES to 240* and getting the AMNPS loaded and smoking nicely with Pitmaster’s Choice pellets, everything was good to go.  I smoked the fatties for about 1¾ hours to an IT of 158*—we really don’t like pink ground pork.  Then it was into the oven under the broiler for about 2 minutes to crisp up the bacon.

They looked great, smelled great and, when sliced, looked even better.













20160908_192219.jpg



__ GaryHibbert
__ Sep 25, 2016


















20160908_192228.jpg



__ GaryHibbert
__ Sep 25, 2016


















20160908_200935.jpg



__ GaryHibbert
__ Sep 25, 2016






Dinner that night was fatties, salad (coleslaw for me), Jasmine Rice, tomato slices, and some Dijon mustard.  Unfortunately my camera, being part of my phone, which is in reality just another computer, got cantankerous and the plated picture is MIA.  I have absolutely no idea where it was saved to, or even if it was saved.  This is the only surviving partially plated picture.













20160908_192502.jpg



__ GaryHibbert
__ Sep 25, 2016






That aside, the fatties were spectacular.  Miss Linda’s comment was “Oh yeah.  You’ll have to make these again!!”  Wonderful.  If the women are happy, we’re all happy.

The next day we cleaned up all the leftovers.  Thick sliced fatty sammies with mayo, mustard, tomato, and onion.  Delicious!!!

There are 3 very important things I learned about making fatties.

1—you need a 1 pound of bacon for *each* fatty

2—when you put a fatty under the broiler for 2 minutes, it is an extremely good idea to turn it over and broil the bottom for another 2 minutes.  Makes for crispy bacon *ALL* the way around.

3—although the taste was great, a 50/50 mix of ground pork and beef is just too much pork.  The grease was just oozing out of the fatties as I sliced them—I was kept busy mopping up grease before taking each picture.

Thanks for looking

Gary


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Sep 25, 2016)

Sounds real tasty Gary, not sure if it's just me... But I don't see any pics in your post !   :dunno


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 25, 2016)

Sounds tasty Gary, but no photos on my end either.


----------



## tropics (Sep 25, 2016)

I'm with the other guys no pics

Richie


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 25, 2016)

Same here no pics!

Al


----------



## b-one (Sep 25, 2016)

Sounds awesome Gary,hope the pics get fixed!


----------



## GaryHibbert (Sep 25, 2016)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Sounds real tasty Gary, not sure if it's just me... But I don't see any pics in your post !





dirtsailor2003 said:


> Sounds tasty Gary, but no photos on my end either.





tropics said:


> I'm with the other guys no pics
> 
> Richie





SmokinAl said:


> Same here no pics!
> 
> Al





b-one said:


> Sounds awesome Gary,hope the pics get fixed!


Thanks everybody.  Not sure what happened.  When I went in to edit the post and add the pics---they all showed up.     
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





     
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Reposted all the pics.

Gary


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 25, 2016)

There they are! Nice diagonal weave! 

Points!


----------



## crazymoon (Sep 26, 2016)

GH, Great looking fatties !


----------



## GaryHibbert (Sep 27, 2016)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> There they are! Nice diagonal weave!
> 
> Points!



Thanks.  I took your advice on diagonal weaves after my last one. MUCH better this time.

Gary


----------



## GaryHibbert (Sep 27, 2016)

Thanks CM.  They made great sammies the next day.

Gary


----------



## sauced (Sep 27, 2016)

Great looking fatty!!

For my meat mix, I use 1 1/4 lbs of 80/20 and add 3 sweet (or hot) sausage links (out of the casing) and of course 1 lb of bacon for the weave.


----------



## disco (Sep 27, 2016)

Fantastic fatties, Gary! You have inspired me to make one as it has been a while.

Points.

Disco


----------



## smokeymose (Sep 27, 2016)

Looks great, Gary!
I was so proud of my regular weave. Now I have to learn diagonal. {sigh}
Dan

:points:


----------

